# Help Wanted : BMW I3 Battery



## GreenTecAuto (Jun 14, 2017)

I have the BMS units and wiring.
They are in the USA however.
Would those help? Or did you need the whole car?


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

I got a full pack to my disposal. So will be testing that soon.

Might end up needing a a full car eventually. But if anyone has already pulled some captures it would be a great help as these are nice modules.


----------



## zippy500 (Apr 3, 2017)

Be really good if you can get the i3 BMS to work


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

I have gotten some logs of a pack. 

Now I just need to do more work to decode more than just the voltages. 

Does anyone have a BMW i3 module and some CAN skills and equipment (Can due or any canbus device) that is willing to help?

Or someone in the UK with a battery module willing to lend it to me.


----------



## arber333 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tomdb said:


> I have gotten some logs of a pack.
> 
> Now I just need to do more work to decode more than just the voltages.
> 
> ...



A friend has one of the first models of BMW I3 with single phase charger. Would that be of any help?
Also I have Macchina M3 under the dash and i cant use it for my Pug 406C since it uses VAN (yes proprietary grrr... ). I would be happy to log a file while charging. 



What would you need? Mail me...


A


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Good news everyone, I have gotten the command sequence for the cell voltages figured out. Have now adapted my SIMP BMS code to run as a master.

https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1021805#post1021805


----------



## scottherrington (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi all,
I will be stripping an i3 down soon to convert an old Mini, I know nothing about canbus etc but will be exploring it as soon as I get all the gear.
Was looking at an Arduino set up.
I would be happy to send some info if you could let me know what you want. (Plain English tho cos I'm crap with computers [emoji28])

Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


----------



## paaa (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi Scott another item of interest would be reusing the Lim module for CCS charging ,Currently there a few people working on it but current stumbling block is getting a can log from a car while charging. What year is the i3 you are using as the donor?


----------



## scottherrington (Jul 3, 2020)

paaa said:


> Hi Scott another item of interest would be reusing the Lim module for CCS charging ,Currently there a few people working on it but current stumbling block is getting a can log from a car while charging. What year is the i3 you are using as the donor?


The donor is a 2014, same as my own i3.
I'll be building a can sniffer soon so hope to learn more about that soon

Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


----------



## paaa (Aug 20, 2019)

If you dont want to break can lines I would suggest one of these.They are available in a few places link for reference.





Contactless Adaptor For High Speed Can Bus (CL-CAN.ADAPT) | From Co-Star


Inventure CL-CAN Interface




www.co-star.co.uk




Savvy can is a good option for reverse engineering and its compatible with multiple can tools. Arduino and MCP are handy too but buggy sometimes.


----------



## scottherrington (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm not very good with computers and coding etc, I'm trying to learn. If anyone wants to take some code from my i3 they are more than welcome to get in touch. I live in sunny Dorset.

Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


----------

